# Go fly a kite ????????????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Shooting slingshots has rekindled many childhood memories. I just setup a kite flying weekend with all our nieces and nephews. It will be determined by the weather of course, but before that I am going to show them how to make their own kite. Of course we will have some mass produced modern kites, but just for the fun of it we will make our own. Nothing like good quality time with the kids without electronics.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I would come too!!! This is a great idea! 

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I miss doing the kid stuff with my nieces and nephews now that they're grown up .


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

What a great idea, we must keep the flame of self made alive!

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I propose a supper wager. Divide into 2 teams and launch 2 of the mass produced kites. Give 'em about 65 ft. on the altimeter...

Opposing teams shoot the other side's kite down with slingshots! (assuming downrange safety) Last kite to hit the ground wins grub for that team. -the Red Baron Award.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I go flying (and failing) most weekends 






Interestingly, I was on the hunt for a kite at one point, the brand is actually called Slingshot, they make pretty decent kites. Anyways, it was the search for a Slingshot kite that lead me here and ultimately got me hooked on catapults too.

You can't go wrong


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not having any children, my wife and I try to enjoy our nieces and nephews as much as possible. We go to their sporting events as much as we can. It may be a week or two later, but eventually one of them will let us know how much it means to them for us to be at their event. By the way TreeFork fun is fun, no matter how old we get. I get just as excited catching a fish as when Iwas a kid.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I like to make sled kites. I had one that was 6' X 8'. Dragged me across the field a time or two.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a good idea flip gun, the kids will love it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have flown kites since I was a kid. My favorite thing is getting them very high. I get them to the point where you need binoculars to see them. I recently bought a new kite and will be attaching a go-pro to it.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I have flown kites since I was a kid. My favorite thing is getting them very high. I get them to the point where you need binoculars to see them. I recently bought a new kite and will be attaching a go-pro to it.


Please share the footage or stills from that! When I used to do Kite-landboarding, there was a guy in the park who'd fly an Asian kite and let it out, easily over 500m.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*I love my aunts and uncles.* They are a lot of fun.

Maybe because they can always hand us back over to the powers that begat.
















Gasp*!* No mobile magic*!* For a whole day*!*














That might require *extra bribes*.

Keep making memories, Tag. It's super that you are making special time for them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I used to tie the kite to a fishing pole, and let it fly as far as we could see. The kids keep me in touch on what's really important in life.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The kids keep me in touch with what is really important in life.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoops I hit the send button by mistake


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Heck yes, sounds like time well spent.

This makes me think of Emily(my wife) trying to fly a kite she brought to the swampstomp in case the kids wanted to play with it.....it was pretty much a failure(at least in terms of flying), but a good memory nonetheless.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Usually the memories that mean the most are the ones where things go wrong. I will post some pictures as soon as we all get out and fly a kite. Thanks for sharing your memory quqrterinmynose.


----------

